# 2013 American Std. Strat $1000 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn, a lot of good deals in Ottawa area.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Damn, a lot of good deals in Ottawa area.


They balance the overpriced crap that shows up week after week...

Edit
Actually, the condition looks to be pretty beat up.. might simply be a fair price.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> They balance the overpriced crap that shows up week after week...
> 
> Edit
> Actually, the condition looks to be pretty beat up.. might simply be a fair price.


could be...Im biased bc im actually looking for something like an LP or american strat thats already beat up cosmetically, at a discount, so I can have a winter relic project  lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Actually, the condition looks to be pretty beat up.. might simply be a fair price.


It _does_ say OBO. I’m sure if you show up with $900...


----------

